# got a new fish today



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

just picked up a geophagus brasiliensis from the lfs today. she is 4.5"


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

last one


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

deffinetly not camera shy
sweet looking fish


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

gotta love the earth eaters!!!

Really nice fish Lemmy!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Great looking fish Lemmy.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice fish


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im mezmorized of the blue around the gills


----------

